# North Wildwood



## Waterman (Aug 28, 2005)

I will be in North Wildwood next weekend for "Irish Weekend" and plan on doing my normal surf fishing while my while does Irish dancing. I'll be at 9th and the Beach.

What's in the surf currently, and what are they biting on? Last year I got ALOT of dogfish, kingfish and a few pompano.


----------



## Waterman (Aug 28, 2005)

If people concentrated on the really important things in life, there'd be a shortage of fishing poles.
--Doug Larson


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Next week end........*

Waterman......

They are catchin blues, some flatties and striper. Squid,clam and mackerel seem to be the menu of the day. I would move further down towards 2nd street past moores and the church. Tight lines....


----------

